# Talbot Talisman where is battery?



## wecandothis (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Joined in november. Well....have done it have bought an old talbot talisman  
It is old 1988, but seems ok as a starter. Seems to drive ok, just done 180 miles in her to bring home. 
I am baffled by all the different dials ect for water tank, heating ect but hope I can work it all out. 
A big problem at moment is that Im not sure if it has a second leisure battery or if it uses main battery for 12v lights and I am worried about flattening battery.
Anyone out there have any Ideas about this, please.
Can,t wait to get on the road .


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Unhook the main engine battery by releasing the positive cable. Then see if the 12v habitation lights still work.

Likely location of leisure battery if it has one is under the driver or passenger seat

Its likely to have a leisure battery


stew


----------



## wecandothis (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks will try that first but I,ve got a feeling it may not have one because I have looked under driver and passenger seats but although there is storage space it is empty and can,t see any wires ect under there.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Phone Auto Sleepers Service Centre at Willersey they will tell you.
There are plenty of these still around looking like the day they left the factory and someone will be able to help.


----------



## wecandothis (Nov 18, 2010)

*discovering my old home talisman*

 found battery under left side back seat :lol: 
well now onto the job of making the home feel like ours. Unfortunately it has no water heater .....no it really hasn,t this time.
I am looking at buying one perhaps second hand and have gas fitter do it. 
There seem to be a lot of taps for gas in the van. 1 in the little lower cupboard to the left as you come in the door and then 3 in the hatch under the oven.
Have taken out over cab bed foams and will replace and cover, just got to workout how and where to get foam from. Might invest in memory foam.. any though out there on using this?
This is suprizingly exciting. Discovering my van.


----------

